# My New Thai Rooster!



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

My New Thai rooster, he's young, isn't crowing yet or chasing the hens..................... He's supose to be a pure bred Thai Game Fowl.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

He's gonna be quite a beauty when he grows up .. very handsome now but will be even more so when full grown. Such long, long legs ..

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

He's a handsome looking fellow! They get pretty large, but definitely showy!


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

lucky guy  lots of hens to play with


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice cock! I have some too. I will post some pics later. They are from my dad's strain of over 20 years.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What long legs! Reminds me of Asils (sp?). But then again most game chickens look the same


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

very nice young stag , good luck with him... How i missed all game chickens...


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

This is my young stag. Silver color and he is starting to molt into an adult right now.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Were I bought the young Thai Rooster, all I was told is that he is a pure bred Thai............seen his father, the bird was tall as heck, and Red & Black.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

jmaxpsi said:


> This is my young stag. Silver color and he is starting to molt into an adult right now.


Nice Bird..............


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

used to breed large asils had few thais cant tell if hes pure till the reach 9 to a yr but looks great


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

hasseian_313 said:


> used to breed large asils had few thais cant tell if hes pure till the reach 9 to a yr but looks great


Thanks.................................


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

*My New Perch!*

built one new perch out of young popular tres that I cut out of are Woods, they work great! 3 1/2" screws holds them together, very simple to make!


----------

